# English Toffee Dessert



## SharonT (Feb 7, 2012)

ENGLISH TOFFEE DESSERT
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup whipping cream
1/4 cup light corn syrup
2 tablespoons butter
2 ounces Heath Bits (chocolate covered toffee pieces)
  strawberries
  peaches
  blueberries
  sour cream
Combine first four ingredients in small saucepan.  Cook over medium heat until it boils.  Boil 1 minute, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat, add candy and stir until melted.  Cool.
Place fruit in serving dishes.  Dollop with sour cream and top with sauce.


----------

